# "DNS name does not exist"



## tking (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi, I'm getting the above error when trying to join a windows server 2008 domain from an XP Pro pc. I just set up the server in a test environment. Some settings:

Server:
AD and DNS installed
Server name: server01
domain: jmg.com

XP Pro SP3 pc
Can ping server by ip and by "server01.jmg.com"
Added server ip address to Preferred DNS server

Any suggestions on what else I need to do?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You are trying to join the XP box to the domain? Is it on the same network and getting an IP address via DHCP? You cannot join the domain if it is not on the same network.


----------

